# SJB Pet Supplies Limited



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Mmmm.
Every post asking for trade and wholesale supplies has been answered by this "Company".
These are the only posts they have made and I cannot find any Company registration details at Company house.
As one of the largest and oldest wholesalers in the UK, I suspect I would have heard of them if they were Legitimate...
If they are then I apologise but from where I am standing this looks a little fishy to say the least!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

They've got a business account on eBay but 0 feedback eBay View About Me for sjb-pet and started in 2007. So if they're a limited company they should at least be showing on companies house - Google only reports 6 results; 2 RFUK and 4 eBay


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Not registered at Companies House, so cannot be a Limited Company as they claim and that link is in very poorly written English, as are the replies on here.
I smell a scam.
Been on E Bay since 26th January 2011. No sales recorded so no feedback.
Address is a terraced house or flat and is a property letting company... I love Google!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have never heard of them and i get to here about most pet supplies outlets.


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello,

As Managing Director Of SJB Pet Supplies Limited I Can Assure You That We Are A Real Company And We Are Trading, We Are Regestered With Companies House. And are in the process of Regestering With HMRC For VAT. Our Website That is Currently Live Is Just A Short Term Site As We Are Having An Online Shop Built At The Moment.
We Are Also Considering Becoming A MEMBER Of THE Federation Of Small Business (FSB), We Have An Advert Going Out In The Pet Gazette In the May, June & July Edditions.

Our Company Started Trading In January 2011, This is why not many people will of herd of us.

We will Soon Be Opening a Retail Outlet In Southampton. We Do However No Longer Trade On Ebay Due To Their Fees But May Start Trading On Ebid Instead

If You Have Any Other Questions Please Contact Us


----------



## Burmtastic (Mar 25, 2010)

your phone number does not work so we are unable to contact you


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

peterf said:


> Not registered at Companies House, so cannot be a Limited Company as they claim and that link is in very poorly written English, as are the replies on here.
> I smell a scam.
> Been on E Bay since 26th January 2011. No sales recorded so no feedback.
> Address is a terraced house or flat and is a property letting company... I love Google!



Peter, if you have an address PM me it & i'll check it out as i'm in Portsmouth :2thumb:. I asked about collecting some rats & never even got a reply (really good business sense that, just ignore potential customers :devil.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

SJB Pet Supplies Limited said:


> Hello,
> 
> As Managing Director Of SJB Pet Supplies Limited I Can Assure You That We Are A Real Company And We Are Trading, We Are Regestered With Companies House. And are in the process of Regestering With HMRC For VAT. Our Website That is Currently Live Is Just A Short Term Site As We Are Having An Online Shop Built At The Moment.
> We Are Also Considering Becoming A MEMBER Of THE Federation Of Small Business (FSB), We Have An Advert Going Out In The Pet Gazette In the May, June & July Edditions.
> ...



What happened to the shop in Copnor Road that you were opening?


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

corny girl said:


> Peter, if you have an address PM me it & i'll check it out as i'm in Portsmouth :2thumb:. I asked about collecting some rats & never even got a reply (really good business sense that, just ignore potential customers :devil.


Hello,

I replied to your message some time ago now saying that we would be able to offer you free delivery. I am Located in northend and am currently running this business from home while in the process of getting a shop

(49 Copperfield Road, Bassett, Southampton)

If you have any Questions Please Let Me Know


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

Angelcakes said:


> your phone number does not work so we are unable to contact you


Mobile Number Supplied


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

corny girl said:


> What happened to the shop in Copnor Road that you were opening?


The Property Needed too muck work as it required a new roof and stripping out both floors. We are however still looking to open the shop in southampton.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

SJB Pet Supplies Limited said:


> Hello,
> As Managing Director Of SJB Pet Supplies Limited I Can Assure You That We Are A Real Company And We Are Trading, We Are Regestered With Companies House. And are in the process of Regestering With HMRC For VAT. Our Website That is Currently Live Is Just A Short Term Site As We Are Having An Online Shop Built At The Moment.
> We Are Also Considering Becoming A MEMBER Of THE Federation Of Small Business (FSB), We Have An Advert Going Out In The Pet Gazette In the May, June & July Edditions.
> Our Company Started Trading In January 2011, This is why not many people will of herd of us.
> ...


I didn't want to comment on this thread any further but your comments have prompted me to.
You seem to be trying to run before you can walk.
I commented that there was no record of you at Companies house and when I started this thread there wasnt as you were not registered until 28th February as can be seen below.
You are looking for retail and trade business before you have any premises or infostructure, it seems to fulfill any orders you may receive.
I am all for new business but it is very easy to mess up big time and get a bad reputation before you are even rolling.
Posting on every trade enquiry before you are able to honour these orders could be construde as somewhat bad practice.
Good luck with your venture but please work within your limits, don't let customers down and have a planned and strategic growth plan!

Name & Registered Office:
*SJB PET SUPPLIES LIMITED*
69 ST CHADS AVENUE 
NORTHEND 
PORTSMOUTH 
HAMPSHIRE 
ENGLAND 
PO2 0SD 
*Company No. 07545687*









*Status*: Active 
*Date of Incorporation*: 28/02/2011

*Country of Origin*: United Kingdom 
*Company Type*: Private Limited Company
*Nature of Business (SIC(03))*:
None Supplied
*Accounting Reference Date*: 28/02
*Last Accounts Made Up To*: (NO ACCOUNTS FILED)
*Next Accounts Due*: 28/11/2012
*Last Return Made Up To*: 
*Next Return Due*: 27/03/2012 
Name & Registered Office:
*SJB PET SUPPLIES LIMITED*
69 ST CHADS AVENUE 
NORTHEND 
PORTSMOUTH 
HAMPSHIRE 
ENGLAND 
PO2 0SD 
*Company No. 07545687*


----------

